# Greased Lightning Showroom Shine - Any Good?



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone use this stuff?

My main question does it remove wax/sealant such as Fusso Soft 99 ?

Greased Lightning Showroom Shine 1Ltr Waterless Car Wash, Wax & Polish: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

Does get good reviews most places iv'e seen... Just concerned if it will remove the 2 coats of Fusso Soft 99 I currently have on the car


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

looks like it has some cleaning ability on the tv demos you see so i would guess it will take off waxes


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

steveo3002 said:


> looks like it has some cleaning ability on the tv demos you see so i would guess it will take off waxes


That would make sense :thumb:


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

I've used this as a quick detailer for years as it has carnauba content too and it's fine. I'd never use a waterless cleaner as they prescribe cos that just freaks me out.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I was surprised when the guy at work told me that is what he used to get these....


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Carnauba is carnauba whatever its in


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I too would prefer a waterless wash as a qd, for my soft Honda paint. But when reading up on it, there was little info out there to say if it ,in general, strips wax. All I could find was bits here n there to say it would. This way my main concern, as I didn't want to strip any wax/sealants. So I've never bought one. Ironically , my car too has fusso on it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've used it in the past. I managed to get a two bottle pack with glass cleaner, tyre dressing and some applicators and cloths. For about a tenner, one Christmas.
I guess it gets good reviews because most people have better things to do than prat about for 123,453 hours cleaning their car. 
The fools.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've just been recommended this from a chap who's been a sprayer for years who really knows his stuff, and been shown it "working" and durability is meant to be excellent vs other well know and mentioned Marques on here

Does anyone else use it?

Is this the same as this is the one he recommends

Currently around 2x 1lt bottles for £25

http://www.qdstores.co.uk/products/...ed-lightning-1l-showroom-shine-twin-pack.html


----------



## stevietiger (Jan 28, 2011)

just used this product and i was really suprised how good it was


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

used this for 3 years as a polish on a brand new car , car hand washed first & dried then polished with this , not one swirl , car was black sapphire pearl


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Never used as a waterless wash too scared, but great as a quick Wax product and especially good on glass. I also use on our windows and UPVC.

The spray nozzle is good quality, but has a very wide spray, so can be better to apply to your applicator then apply to paint. 

Currently using Adams H2O Guard and Gloss which is also an excellent quick Sealant that doesn't strip Wax.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I use this on my house Windows, no streaks


----------

